# JS Anmeldedaten übertragen



## tomekzz (23. März 2017)

Hallo,

ich nutze folgendes Programm:






Ich habe mit dem Programm (dient für e-learnings) eine Login Seite erstellt. dort gibt der Nutzer (alles intern) seine Daten ein. Diese Daten sollen auf eine externe Webseite übertragen/ausgeführt etc. werden, um ein gültiges Cookie Session zu erhalten, womit später Zugriffe auf andere Lerninhalte gegriffen werden kann.

Die externe Seite verwendet folgenden Code:


```
<form action="login.cfm" name="login" id="login" method="post" onsubmit="return checklogin( this )">

<input class="required" type="text" name="username" id="username" />
```

Adobe ColdFusion?! wenn ich mich nicht irre.

Wie kann ich etwas mit JS programmieren, diese Daten aus dem eingebenen Formular auf die externe Seite ausführen zu lassen.

Ich bräuchte Tipps, da man nur JS verwenden kann. Leider kann ich nicht Python verwenden.


----------



## Sp1r1t (8. Juni 2017)

Hallo,

es gibt unterschiedliche Möglichkeiten in JavaScript Variablen zu übergeben. Allerdings braucht man immer auch das Ziel der Aktion (PHP-File, JS, Angular etc. (die Datei welche die Variablen nutzen soll)).
Wie ich sehe nutzt du dafür eine .cfm Datei. Da ich aber von ColdFusion keine Ahnung hab und auch keinerlei Erfahrung kann ich dir in dem Punkt nicht weiterhelfen, da ich nicht weiß wie ColdFusion arbeitet.

Wenn du kurz erläutern könntest wie das ganze funktioniert, könnte ich dir evtl. helfen.

Apropos, der Thread würde sich gut im JavaScript Forenbereich machen. 

Mit freundlichen Grüßen

Sp1r1t


----------

